# Bark Magazine - "Smiler" page



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey, I got my copy of "Bark" magazine in the mail today. Archie's in there on the "smilers" page!!!!!!! My scanner isn't cooperating, but this is the picture that they choose to use.

[attachment=49060:Archie_s...at_me_rs.jpg]

If you happen to be at a newstand or a Petsmart - check it out!! This is so exciting!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, handsome! Way to go, Archie. I should send in a picture of my Crisse.
xoxoxo


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Archie is so cute :wub: :wub:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

B) Way to go, Arch!! What a charmer!!! Congrats to you both, Pat!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Whooohooooo! Archie you are the man! Congrats!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

WOW!! How wonderful for you both! :wub:


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

OH HOW GREAT! :smilie_daumenpos: I know that you are just the most proud mama!!! I am so happy for you artytime:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations Archie!! 
That's one beautiful smile you have and I can sure see why you're a winner! :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

A star is born! :Cute Malt:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

wow! that is great, we'll have to find that issue :chili:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, how exciting!!! :cheer: I'm definitely going to pick up a copy!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Way to go Arch man! I'll have to go get a copy


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Archie. You smilin guy. Pat - I know you are proud he was picked. Such a great little guy.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Way to go Archie-Pie!!!! :thumbsup: :aktion033: :chili:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 26 2009, 07:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734870


> Hey, I got my copy of "Bark" magazine in the mail today. Archie's in there on the "smilers" page!!!!!!! My scanner isn't cooperating, but this is the picture that they choose to use.
> 
> [attachment=49060:Archie_s...at_me_rs.jpg]
> 
> If you happen to be at a newstand or a Petsmart - check it out!! This is so exciting![/B]


Wow Pat that's great. I would be excited too. We can say we knew you when Arch! He deserves it for sure. 


QUOTE (KAG @ Feb 26 2009, 08:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734878


> Congratulations, handsome! Way to go, Archie. I should send in a picture of my Crisse.
> xoxoxo[/B]


You definitely should :biggrin:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Wow, Archie the Adorable Smiler!!!! Love it, Congratulations Pat.......I see why you LOVE him so!!!!! :tender: :tender: :tender:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW! Our very own celeb! I hope my Petsmart carries that magazine - I'm stopping there tomorrow to find out! 

Linda


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, another of our SM pups makes the big time. Go Archie!!! You do have a killer smile. :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Pat, that is such wonderful news. arty: You must be so proud.  Archie is such a handsome little guy. :wub: 

Is he giving autograph copies??? I bet Abbie is so jealous, lol.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Keep on smiling Archie. :aktion033:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words!! :chili: :chili: Hey go ahead and e-mail your "smiling" pictures!! I've sent in one or two a couple of times and they finally chose one!

[email protected]


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

You know....I'm really not surprised at all! :wub: Look at that smile, and look at those beautiful teefers! Handsome boy.... :wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh Archie's so cute. What a smile!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow - I LOVE that smile! Congratulations! I'm going to grab a copy as soon as it is out!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Way to go Archie, what a great smile. You are just so cute,or should I say handsome? :biggrin:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

CONGRATS to Pat and Archie!!!! arty: I am so going to stand on line at Petsmart, grab Bark Magazine and brag to the pesron behind me that I know Archie!!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Archie is so adorable!


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

What an adorable picture! Congrats Archie, you are one handsome pup!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

:rochard: arty: Congratulations! We have a celebrity on the board! We're going to the pet store this afternoon and will look for the Bark magazine! Archie has a gorgeous smile!


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

that is such a GREAT smile... archie is sooooooo cute!! congrats! i will def pick up an issue next time im at a pet store.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Cutie pie ! That is exciting. :aktion033:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awww our own famous boy !!

Bella wants an pautograph and I was wondering if he had an agent.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Congratulations Pat! That's a cute picture of Archie.





Joy


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

That little guy has "star" written all over him. It's a great picture.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Aww, that's so cute!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

How nice! He looks like a very happy boy!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

So cute! Way to smile! Congrats!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

well done archie :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwww Pat, he is just too darn cute...you must be bursting with pride :heart: :heart:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 26 2009, 07:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734870


> Hey, I got my copy of "Bark" magazine in the mail today. Archie's in there on the "smilers" page!!!!!!! My scanner isn't cooperating, but this is the picture that they choose to use.
> 
> [attachment=49060:Archie_s...at_me_rs.jpg]
> 
> If you happen to be at a newstand or a Petsmart - check it out!! This is so exciting![/B]


WHOA! That is exciting and pretty cool to know Archies charming little face will make strangers all over the country smile when they see his pic. Archie, you're a star!!


----------



## jennifer&bella (Feb 4, 2009)

LOL...wow that is so neat!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Hooray! Congrats!!!

Darling picture!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I went looking for the magazine to see if I could subscribe.
Look what I found!

http://www.thebark.com/


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 7 2009, 04:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740842


> I went looking for the magazine to see if I could subscribe.
> Look what I found!
> 
> http://www.thebark.com/[/B]


 :aktion033: Great "find" Brit.

Archie IS the Star!

YEAH PAT!!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

ARCHIE LOOKS ADORABLE WITH HIS BIG SMILE :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS* :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------

